# Dan's moppin marinade



## kkbait (Apr 7, 2007)

A few years ago I bought a cookbook at the supermarket checkout and it contained a recipe called Dan's Moppin Marinade. I have since lost the recipe. I know it had molasses as an ingredient. Any help on this recipe would be greatly appreciated 
thanks
kkbait


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 7, 2007)

From http://www.rbjb.com/rbjb/archives/48...es/481067.html

In Reply to: Dan's moppin marinade posted by kkbait on March 12, 2006 at 18:17:41: 
1 cup ketchup 
1 cup vinegar 
1/2 cup molasses 
1/2 cup honey 
1 teaspoon liquid smoke 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/4 teaspoon onion powder 
1/4 teaspoon Tabasco Combine all of the ingredients for the barbecue sauce in a saucepan over high heat. Blend the ingredients with a whisk until smooth. When the mixture comes to a boil, reduce the heat and simmer uncovered. In 30 to 45 minutes, when the mixture thickens, remove it from the heat. If you overcook it and make the sauce too thick, thin it with more vinegar. 


Guess you forgot.. quit lookin - I found it


----------



## kkbait (Apr 7, 2007)

thanks...  The recipe had no ketchup in it.. thanks for trying
kkbait


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 7, 2007)

Hmmmmm guess there must be more than one guy named Dan ...

Go figure!


----------



## doohickey (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks like I'm a little late, but if anybody is looking for the recipe out of the Kingsford Best Barbecues cookbook, here it is.  I think of this sauce as my secret weapon.  I inject and mop my smoked briskets to rave reviews.  The recipe is originally for pork, but I think it works great with beef, pork, lamb, etc.  I even save some and warm it up and serve it with the meat.  It is always a hit.

Dan's Marinade & Moppin' Sauce

2 cups cider vinegar

1 1/2 cups firmly packed dark brown sugar

1/4 cups molasses

6 cloves garlic, minced

2 tablespoons ground red pepper

2 tablespoons paprika

2 tablespoons salt

2 teaspoons black pepper

Stir together all ingredients in a small bowl until sugar is dissolved.  Cover; refrigerate 4 hours or overnight to allow flavors to blend.  Makes about 3 1/2 cups.

I like to add more molasses and a little less brown sugar, just the way I like it.

Enjoy!


----------

